
Ask HN: Your software doesn't (completely) suck if X (What is X?) - amorphid
I&#x27;ll start...<p>Ask HN:  Your software doesn&#x27;t (completely) suck if:
- it&#x27;s possible for a newbie to use it without needing to ask questions
======
matchmike1313
It solves valuable business problems for a customer

------
wakeywakeywakey
... if someone's paying for it.

------
montrose
Users like it.

